# Hive Carrier



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I went to order a hive carrier from Dadant. Now 66 bucks was a bit steep but, OK it will help us carry two deep boxes full. When they told me it was 40 dollars to ship I could not believe it. So I need to make something or have the local welder make something.

Anyone have solutions for carrying two deeps full around the yard. I could fabricate a carrier out of 2 2x4's with a "L" bracket in the middle with a chain setup on each side of the box to hold them together. That would be cheaper. I could just strap them and use the Backhoe to pick them up and carry them but, that seems extreme also. 

It is such a simple thing.But, 100 bucks is to much https://www.dadant.com/catalog/images/M00318-in-use.jpg

Any suggestions.


----------



## MrJeff (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe when you strap them, your could slide a couple of 2x4s in between the strap and the box. Carry it around like a stretcher.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Yea good idea.

What started this thread was I wanted to order one. Checked the price 66 and 14 shipping. Then got busy and did not complete the order. Went back last night and the shipping had jumped to 40. Could not figure it out. Called them and they said yup 40. Check with Brushy and they had shipping at 12. So called D again and said your crazy. Finally after talking to the shipping guy he explained that indeed last night they changed the shipping because it is over-sized it costs more and they are loosing a bit on shipping. He did say because of my persistence and loyalty that they would give me the lower price but, they are going to use what ups charges them to reset their price correctly. It was nice of them and they bought more loyalty from me. So I am not going to waste time trying to make something. Unless someone has a simple solution then maybe I will make it. I like building things.


----------



## MrJeff (Mar 20, 2010)

Good luck. I hate paying freight so I buy local at every opportunity. Sometimes there just isn't a choice, though.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree. Not many places carry the Hive Carrier. Also there is nothing local. When you buy local you are paying for shipping on alot anyway it is just in the price somewhere.

Take hive tools they are 13 bucks at my local shop. 1 hour away. Mann lake they are 7 bucks plus shipping takes them close to 13 anyway. 

But, I hear ya. I bought 1000 frames at Mann Lake last time a drove through. Added wrong and have 800 to many. So plenty of growth in my yard or might have to open a retail establishment to off load some.


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

When you get it, let us know how it is made. I was thinking about forming some .75" EMT and welding on some plates. I bet I could fabricate something similar if the EMT is strong enough.




EastSideBuzz said:


> I went to order a hive carrier from Dadant. Now 66 bucks was a bit steep but, OK it will help us carry two deep boxes full. When they told me it was 40 dollars to ship I could not believe it. So I need to make something or have the local welder make something.
> 
> Anyone have solutions for carrying two deeps full around the yard. I could fabricate a carrier out of 2 2x4's with a "L" bracket in the middle with a chain setup on each side of the box to hold them together. That would be cheaper. I could just strap them and use the Backhoe to pick them up and carry them but, that seems extreme also.
> 
> ...


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

My Club has one. It is exactly what you see in the picture. Bent alumiumn tubing with a little nub on the middle bars that catch on the handholds. I wall take a picture for you when I get it. It is simple but, you want to use aluminum so that it does not add to much weight to the already heavy hives.


----------



## MrJeff (Mar 20, 2010)

Is it just me, or does that "hive carrier" look like someone just took the push bars from a couple of lawn mowers and bolted them together?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you have a friend to help you pick it up, you don't need a carrier. But if you are going to work alone, I would think that $100.00 for something that should last for years would be a reasonable price to pay.

I went back and looked at the photo. I wouldn't pay $100.00 for it either. You aught to be able to get a metal fabricator to build one for you. You just have to figure out the correct dimensions.

Get a friend and learn how to move them by hand. It ain't that hard. I used to do it by myself.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

1 inch electrical conduit and a few small pieces of steel flatstock, about 15-20 bucks in time and material.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Mine is made from angle iron from my scrap pile. Made it to fit over the hive with telescoping cover on and used some black pipe for the handle and lower cross piece, welded a piece of scrap on the lower one to grab the hand hold of the bottom box.
Used a bolt with lock nut to join the two halves together so it bends in the middle.
Coat of rust oleum slapped on and works as good as store bought-although a bit heavier.
Two people can easily maneuver the hives with the tool.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

forearm forklifts from u haul look like they would work well I saw them once when i was moving. I have just put ratchet straps around the hive and put them on a dolly that works pretty good to.
Eric


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

I copied the picture and took it to a buddy , gave him the deminsions of hivebody .... got it today. $45.00 He made it from 1'' square tubing


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

It appears that hive carrier requires two people. A pair of leather work gloves for you, and a pair for your buddy will be cheaper and still get the hive moved.

Or get a hand truck dolly and put a bigger platform on it. I bolted a chunk of plywood on the platform. I lift one end of the hive, and shove the dolly under the hive. I can move hives around pretty easy by myself. Just watch the bumps and holes, and don't try to see how fast you can go with it. If you build a ramp, you can even load hives on your pickup truck with it.


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

If you can lift the hive body. Why not get a two wheeled wheel-barrow take off the tub and put on a madeup "L" shapped plywood base to suit.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Pictures, people, we want pictures!!!


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

i got mine from Kelly - and its the best one to get -- it folds up nice for storage and fits behind the truck seat!!!!

the other ones- and ive tried them -- are not as user friendly and dont fold up - they old to a large L shape that i will never find a place to put -- thats why the shipping is so high...... the box would be HUGE ...but light

they are great to use though - just ratchet the hive together and go with it 


my 2 cents says its a fun tool to use !!!!


----------



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

no pics handy right now... but this is the hive carrier that I've used. Built years ago, it belongs to an old beek that I know. 

IIRC (measurements are at home)... main tube is 1/2" OD (standard sch. 40 pipe). The bar on the back slides up/down the handles... 3/4"OD sch. 40 pipe. flip-over tabs to grab side hand-holds are also on 3/4" OD pipe. 

I'll have to post some pics of how the side flip-over tabs work. 

The carrier works for most of what you want to do... but for example, my hives were sitting on a little skid; I had to place a small skid infront of the hive to get it to the proper height for the front tab to engage the hand-hold.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnUjmL9asHM


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

That is great!!! any chance you could sketch up some plans and post here? Thanks!
Steven


----------



## Jackobeeo (Jan 11, 2010)

For the DIY-ers...

1. Trash old lawnmower
2. Remove engine
3. Add platform, notice lack of workmanship
4. Have fun, grunt!

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm34/Jgogreen/Beekeeping/mover1.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm34/Jgogreen/Beekeeping/mover2.jpg
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm34/Jgogreen/Beekeeping/mover3.jpg



Bigger wheels are better, esp on wet ground.

Regards, Jackobeeo


----------



## thesecurityeagle (Jun 21, 2016)

I use my Kubota to move them. Just put them in the FEL and off we go.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Mann Lake just had them on sale! I made mine up from old lawn chairs but they are a decent looking copy of what ML has. I have moved a lot of hives around the yard and over the miles. Slick. My wife is often on the other end. I just knock 4 hive staples into the bottom box and the bottom board. No comparison to two people hanging onto the boxes and stumbling around out of step. That is one piece of gear that I have not regretted.


----------

